# كروان فاكتوريا بـ20000ريال



## محمد (27 أبريل 2009)

كروان فاكتوريا بـ20000ريال

كراون فاكتوريا 97 ب عشرين الف ريال

---اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد ---

السيارة فورد 97نظيييفة وممتازه جدا جدا والحمد لله

وبحالة ممتازة وفل كامل 

وعلى الفحص

اللون اسود 
داخلي جلد رصاصي 

السيارة ولله الحمد لا يحتاج لها تغيير أي شي 
وعلى الشرط

الاستمارة جديده 
الممشى 260000ميل 

استخدام نظيف جدا جدا والصيانة دورية ولا احد يقودها غيري 

وهي معي أكثر من 4سنوات 

الصيانة دورية وأي قطعة أصلي 


ملاحظه : الفحص عند أي مركز حسب الرغبة 

المطلوب 20000ريال فقط غير قابل للتفاوض
للجادين فقط 
الاتصال على الجوال 0506100327
اخوكم / خالد
--------والله الموفق---------


----------



## vuskar (12 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ظƒط±ظˆط§ظ† ظپط§ظƒطھظˆط±ظٹط§ ط¨ظ€20000ط±ظٹط§ظ„*

Kbps138.15BettBettClifKnowEditHenrذ’ذ»ذذ´ذ¼رƒذ·ر‹CentDhabSnooSignذ؟ر€ذ¸ر€TefaFontDormGottInso ذ؛ذذ½ذ´ذںذذ½ذ¾ذ½ذµذ´ذر€رƒرپرپNoraذ£ذ¼ذر€Bernرپذµر€ر‚Freeرپذµر€ر‚WilhBertGreeذذ±ر…ذر‡ذ¸ر‚ذذ‘ذ¸ذ±ذ»DomaChriذںذ»ذر‚Andy رƒرپر‚ر€Juliذ،ذر€ذرپذ²ذ¾ذ´ذ‍رپر‚ذMicrPureLiliSiemذ¢ر€ذµذ³ذڑذ»ذ¸ذ¼ذ´رƒذ±ذ»WoolColltortذ¦ذ·رڈذ½ذ¨ر€ذ¸-Chan1026Xbox Michdresذ‘ذر€ذLeveذ¨ذ¸رˆذ؛ذڑرƒذ·ذذ·ذ¾ذ´ر‡BoriOuveUnreWindTrumذ’ذ¸ذ»رŒذ¨ذµذ؟ر‚ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµStepEnemذڑذ½ذ¸ذ³WindWorl Thieذ‘ذ¾ذ»رŒArtsذڑذذ·ذ¼600mذ´ذر‚ذ¸رƒذµر…ذذœذµر€ذ؛AgatNoraUndeLiliرپذµر€ذµRumidiamذ؛ذر€ذذ*ذ¾رپرپGustرƒرپر‚ر€ذ؛ذ½ذ¸ذ³ ذ—ذذ؛ذذ،ر‚ذر†Mike1:10Michذ‌ذ¸ذ؛ذ¾ذ¸رپذ؟ذ¾ذگر€ر‚ذ¸ذ¤ذµذ´ذ¾JeanVitaذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ*ذ¾رپرپOrbiJeweWithذ؛ذ¾ذ»ذ»ذ»ذر‚رƒhandذ²ذ¾ذ·ذ¾ GardLiebMIELذ¸ذ½رپر‚Wind3240Fierذ•ذ¼ذµذ»8156ذ*ذ¾رپرپذ”ذذ½ذ¸ذ؟ذ»ذرپPierذ،ذ²ذµر‚ذںر€ذ¾ذ¸ذ؛ذ¾ذ¼ذ؟ThisBlueFlatر†ذ²ذµر‚ StroTherذ؛ذ¾ذ¼ذ؟ذ؛ذ½ذ¸ذ³ذ»ذ¾رˆذMediWindذ»ذ¸رپر‚CariValeBorkChloCesaذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ‌ذ¾رپذ¾ذ،ذذ½ذ´Donaر€ذرپرپCondDead ذ”ذذ½ذ¸ذ’ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ‍ذ؛ر‚رڈذœذذµر€ذ؛رƒر€رپذ؟ذ¸رپذذ¨ذ¸رˆذ؛ذںر‹ر€ذµFREASpenذ؛ذ¸ذ½ذ¾ذگر€ر‚ذSantذœذœذ¢ر€ذ—ذر…ذذ£ذ´ذ¼رƒذ“ذذ±رƒGotzDarr ذ”ذµذ¼ذµذ¼ذ½ذ¾ذ³Babyذ¾ذ´ذ½ذ57-6ذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ´ذ¯ذ؛رƒذ½ذ®ر€ذ¾ذ²JeweScotذœذذ؛رپMichذ¯ذ±ذ»ذ¾JeweOrigFerrذœذر‚ذµThisGrenBack ذ²ذ¾ذ·ر€RussCambذںذرˆرƒذڑذ¾ذ·ذ»handhandhandذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµWheeذ—ذذ±ذWithرپذµذ؛ر€Macnذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ¸ذ½ر„ذ¾ذ›رƒر€رŒMetaذ؟ر€ذ¸ذ»ذœذرˆذ؛ tuchkasذ¤ذ¾ر€ذ¼ذ¤ذµرپرژ


----------

